# Cavies



## poultryrunfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

We are looking for information on Cavy breeders in New England.  My husband and I used to breed and show them in the 80's and now our 13 year old Daughter has taken an interest in them.  Not sure what breed she would like right now so that is open.  She of course would want out of show stock to start with and purebred.  I just ordered her a new Standard, ours of course is very outdated


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't offer much help, just that pigs are FUN!  Nothing is better than " WHEEK wheek wheek" whenever you rustle a bag.  My best friend showed them growing up.  She had the prettiest little red roan boar that couldn't be beat.  Best of luck!


----------



## poultryrunfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I can't offer much help, just that pigs are FUN!  Nothing is better than " WHEEK wheek wheek" whenever you rustle a bag.  My best friend showed them growing up.  She had the prettiest little red roan boar that couldn't be beat.  Best of luck!


Thanks!!  I loved them.  Visited a few Rabbit shows this summer here and Maine and got all the same relpy, not enough interest to hire the cavy Judge.  Going to try to change that


----------



## Countrymom (Apr 25, 2010)

You can check with the American Cavy Breeders Association for local clubs or at least a club close to you.  Also a good place to find information is a yahoo chat group called Guinea Pig Breeders.  With the encomony lately we have seen a decline in cavy breeders down here in the south, but now all of a sudden it is picking back up.  Also you may convince your local rabbit club to hire a dual judge....rabbit and cavy licsensed.  I know our local to us rabbit club has done that in the years past and it worked out great.  However, we have always had larger amounts of exhibitors with our cavy club in Texas.  

Good luck.  It is such a fun family hobby with so much to teach children.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 26, 2010)

When I first saw "Cavies" as the thread title I thought you meant this kind:







That's my Patagonian Cavy....a guinea pig relative, and he makes sounds like one....he's about the size of a large housecat.


----------

